# Best pre-workout supplement that I have ever used



## The-Doctor (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know if anybody on here has tried out conqu3r but it is one of the greatest and strongest pre-workout products that I have ever used. It might cost a bit compare some of the other pre-workouts but I have never had a bad workout with it. 

Even shelby gave it a shout out on blue collar muscle radio. 

If you are looking for something new give it a shot. It also stacks very nicely with 75mcg of des and a brutal leg workout with many drop sets 

http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/...=0&q=conqu3r&x=0&y=0&dispatch=products.search


----------



## Halfhuman (Sep 4, 2014)

Conqu3r is my fav at the moment. Great stuff


----------



## Machmood (Sep 5, 2014)

This looks like a great product. Properly dosed ingrediants and no " fluff ". SCREAM by bb.com is what I'm using now, Similiar to this


----------



## JRx (Sep 6, 2014)

Good choice!


----------



## The-Doctor (Sep 7, 2014)

X-gel by SNS is another great pre-workout and an amazing product to stack with Conqu3r.


----------



## JG160 (Sep 12, 2014)

Lean revolution


----------



## 1pump2pump (Nov 21, 2014)

The feeling of death


----------



## ratedR (Dec 29, 2014)

What u guys using now? Been away from the preworkout scene for a while


----------



## Workout4Life (Jan 23, 2015)

Bullnox Andorush is still one of my faves. I also started diving in to making my own pre workout. It's a helluva lot cheaper and you can put more of a kick into it if needed.


----------



## rlbull25 (Jan 23, 2015)

They make hemavol which gave me great pumps but didn't do much in the energy dept. Gonna give it a try always looking for new shit to try


----------



## UberJedi (Jan 23, 2015)

Which ever one is bogo or on sale.


----------



## SayBye (Feb 6, 2015)

bullknox has been a favorite, ill have to try this


----------



## SUKS2BU (Feb 8, 2015)

I have to switch up every so often or I stop feeling the affects.


----------

